# Favorite Brisket Trimming Knife



## tex2az11 (Jan 11, 2018)

I am looking for a good trimming knife for brisket. tired of using kitchen knives. Looking for something under $50. Figured I'd get the best reviews here!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 11, 2018)

A 6" Victoranox boning knife is top rated and cheap.
https://www.webstaurantstore.com/vi...eHiCZjAiXdqB5PBqrrgO5flyASTnR7SAaApiqEALw_wcB

Flexible one is good


----------



## oddegan (Jan 11, 2018)

I love my good old fashioned fillet knife. 25 bucks at wally world. I use it for almost all of my meat cutting. I just tune it up on my steel before I start.


----------



## mat5182 (Jan 11, 2018)

I use this one: 


I'm sure there are better ones out there, but this does the job for me. Love the reactions whipping this bad larry out of the drawer too, people think i'm wielding a katana.


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 11, 2018)

Please remove


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 11, 2018)

You don't use a slice or carving knife for trimming up a brisket. 
Lol


----------



## tex2az11 (Jan 12, 2018)

lol I already have a very nice slicing knife. Only thing I asked for this year from santa. I appreciate the responses!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 12, 2018)

This is the one I use for trimming everything. I even carve turkeys with it.
Just keep it sharp. A few passes on a diamond steel each time you use it & your good to go.
And with shipping it will be way under $20.
https://www.sausagemaker.com/Mundial-6-Curved-Semi-Stiff-Boning-Knife-p/13-1010.htm
I have had mine for several years & it is just like new.
Al


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 12, 2018)

Please remove


----------



## ghostguy6 (Jan 12, 2018)

And I thought everyone around here was a professional.;)


----------



## tallbm (Jan 12, 2018)

I use a large Breaking Knife that came with my knife set.  Breaking knives are for breaking down big cuts of meat and being such a large knife makes it easy to span the size of a brisket when I trim it :)

Here's a Victorinox brand 10" Breaking Knife for $36.  They are a well known brand and having a breaking knife is nice!


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 12, 2018)

I use a plain stiff blade filet knife (robbed from Dad's tackle box) to trim. A slicing knife is for slicing..


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 17, 2018)

There is a company that my dad did business with, bought his smokehouses from, his ham netting, etc. from:

https://www.bunzlpd.com/







(from 1946 Koch catalog that my dad had)

...of which I modeled my smokehouse from:







If you're on facebook, get to know Dawn Wollesen, she is the rep for them and is fantastically helpful!


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 17, 2018)

https://www.bunzlpd.com/victorinox-slicer-carver-knives

This is the carving knife I want to get for brisket.  I had one but it dulled and wore off the scalloped edge (30 years of use).


----------



## texasstyle79 (Apr 24, 2019)

Rings Я Us said:


> View attachment 350099
> 
> 
> You don't use a slice or carving knife for trimming up a brisket.
> Lol



You actually can trim a brisket with a slicer quite successfully.


----------



## Jonok (Apr 24, 2019)

Trimming, it’s my Rapala 11” filet knife. (Birch handle, leather sheath, Canadian 1980’s provenance)

Slicing, it’s the Magic Chef 14” electric knife we got for our wedding.


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 24, 2019)

tex2az11 said:


> I am looking for a good trimming knife for brisket. tired of using kitchen knives. Looking for something under $50. Figured I'd get the best reviews here!


Go to Kutco.com. High quality knives. I have 2 of their skinning knives. They have everything you may need.


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 24, 2019)

tex2az11 said:


> I am looking for a good trimming knife for brisket. tired of using kitchen knives. Looking for something under $50. Figured I'd get the best reviews here!


My bad. Cutco.com not with a K.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 24, 2019)

I've tried using lengths from 6-12", but find a 6" chef's knife (or boning knife) gives me the best control trimming any cut of meat, especially briskets and tri tips.


----------



## mike243 (May 19, 2019)

6" filet knife here, Victorinox is my favorite cheap knife even though there not real cheap lol


----------



## Jonok (May 19, 2019)

When my dad died, my brother and I went to a steakhouse in Chicago to celebrate his life.  I “liberated” a big stainless knife from the table (and actually offered to pay the waiter, but when he heard the story, he just smiled)

Intended to make the “Farm deer dressing knife” out of it, and did a sweet job on the reprofile, but I’m pretty sure it’s 300 series stainless, so if you sneeze at it, it’s dull.

That being said, it’s ALL we use to remove the catfish from our harvest and slice them prior to serving.


----------

